# TDS... is it real??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Has anyone else seen the hoopla going on now with some people....

People are screaming for boycotting Dancing with the Stars and ABC because they casted Sean Spicer.

Seriously are people trying to find any which way to be offended or to push an "anti-Trump" message.

They guy isn't working with Trump anymore, was asked to be on the TV show, etc. What is going on...

Instead of attacking them for Spicer.... what about Ray lewis&#8230;. he was involved in a murder. Lamar Odom.... look at his history... etc. That isjust this years cast... look at past ones. Others have had "hiccups" or bad things they have done.

This is insane


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trump Degrangement Syndrome is as real as earth, moon, and stars. I'm 71 years old and I paid attention to politics beginning in the late 1950's. For a short time in the late 1970's I voted democrats because of the crap shoveled in college. It didn't take long to see through what democrats pretended to be.

Today I dislike many republicans, but can t think of a Democrat politician that I can truly respect. The crazy four are not that different than the average Democrat politician. If they win in 2020 we will be knee deep in human feces like liberal San FrancSuckHole.

I can not imagine how low people can get. We were camped on Big Pine campground in Pelican Rapids, Minnesota last night. As we were leaving this guy is standing outside his camper with junior hanging out taking a whize. With his camper ten feet awsy I think the guy was simply a pervert exibitionist.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck can you believe Miss Nevada had her title taken away because she posted some complementary things sbout Trump.

The democrats can't intellectually defend their policies so they simply call names and smear people.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another example....

CNN's Chris Cumo&#8230;&#8230;. His piece about Trump not aging because he doesn't care. Is that journalism??? Maybe the reason why Trump doesn't look like he has aged is because of all of the plastic surgery he had had. :rollin:

But seriously.... if that is journalism something is wrong. :bop:

I will also blast the media on going nuts about the Obama's buying the mansion in Martha's Vineyard. I get what some people are saying is that how can a civil servant his whole life afford that. Well he has had how many book deals.... his wife has had book deals. They both have numerous speaking engagements.... not to forget any TV appearance he does now I am sure they get paid... and so on.

So stop with stupid journalism all around.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

People on twitter actually think Trump said to "nuke hurricanes"....

This shows you how social media is dumbing down people. Yes I know it is ironic since I just posted this to a social media platform.

Another TDS moment is when a person on CNN's Brian Seltzer show said Trump is killing more people than Hitler, Moa, etc. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Chuck can you believe Miss Nevada had her title taken away because she posted some complementary things sbout Trump.
> 
> The democrats can't intellectually defend their policies so they simply call names and smear people.


Not Democrats who are the problem here. Plus Miss Nevada even said herself that her comments were NOT about Trump. They would have done the same for a liberal. The Republicans can't intellectually defend their policies so they simply call names and smear people.

"In a statement, the Ms. America Pageant denied Williams' claims and accused the former Ms. Nevada winner of "distorting the facts." "All the pageant asked of Ms. Williams, in writing, is to keep separate social media accounts," the statement said. "One is for politics where she can voice her own opinion as Katie Williams and the other is a new Facebook page for the pageant representing Ms. Nevada State 2019."

"Ms. America Pageant is a No Politics pageant," it continued, and Williams' disqualification had nothing "to do with her personal political views. They are immaterial."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

She said on FOX that they were politically motivated. She said she didn't break any rules. Who wrote the story where you picked up your information?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Scroll up.....You said her comments were about Trump. She came out and said they were not. Here is what the pageant said.....

"She could be a President Trump supporter on her Personal Facebook page all she wants for everyone to read. However, the Ms. Nevada Facebook Page should be devoid of political content," it adds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Scroll up.....You said her comments were about Trump. She came out and said they were not. Here is what the pageant said.....
> 
> "She could be a President Trump supporter on her Personal Facebook page all she wants :crybaby: for everyone to read. However, the Ms. Nevada Facebook Page should be devoid of political content," it adds.


That's the point Ken, one of them is not telling the truth.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are correct but when I see this line it kind of tells me which side you think is not telling the truth....

"The democrats can't intellectually defend their policies so they simply call names and smear people."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> You are correct but when I see this line it kind of tells me which side you think is not telling the truth....
> 
> "The democrats can't intellectually defend their policies so they simply call names and smear people."


Likewise.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The problem is the whole "politically correct" stuff is catching up to us in the USA. Because for a time and now people are trying to find ways to be offended. They want to be looked upon as doing good.... ie: the whole SJW type thing. I remember a stupid movie back in the 90's called PCU. It is about a college over run with the PC crowd. Well... look at some college campuses right now... that spoof of a movie isn't too far off.

This is why Trump got elected and this is why so many dislike or hate trump. Because he isn't following Politically correct norms. That is why you have people calling others: racist, deplorable, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, etc. Yet with no evidence. It is easier to call someone a name than back up proof. Look at some of the CNN or MSNBC panels or people they have brought on.... Trump has killed more people that Stalin, Hitler, Mao, etc..... Lets burn down the Repbulican party....

Those are just two from the last few days. Yet no blow back or retractions by those media outlets or the "journalists" who are supposed to be doing the interviews stopping them. So which party now is the one that is wanting violence and spouting rhetoric..... I wont even get into the whole ANTIFA bs.

Again there are idiots on both sides of the spectrum..... but it seems one side is getting more air time than the other.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Again there are idiots on both sides of the spectrum..... but it seems one side is getting more air time than the other.


And by far more violent. In Portland when ANTIFA" attacks a conservative the news reports violence by conservatives. A few of the dumbest even call for revolution. Sure thing boys as soon as you figure out which bathroom to use.


----------

